# Here Come The Boys!



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I've been trying to get some decent shots of the boys, and although these aren't fab, I did manage to get some that weren't a total blur, so wanted to share them with you all. Alfie and Dexter are growing at a rate of knots, can't believe it when I look back at the pics from when we went to visit them/chose them.  

Oh yes, I recommend you grab a coffee...there are quite a few pics in this post!  Aaaahhhh, I LOVE my boys! :love-eyes::love-eyes:



























 Blame DH for the knitwear!!!

 Mummy trimmed my eye-fur cos I couldn't see! 

 Sofa snuggles

 Alfie's best baby impression!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah beautiful!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So many lovely lovely pics of your handsome chaps 
It is difficult to judge - are they very similar in size?
I have to say that I think the knitwear looks very good on your lovely puppies.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are so sweet. Love the pictures. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Marzi said:


> So many lovely lovely pics of your handsome chaps
> It is difficult to judge - are they very similar in size?
> I have to say that I think the knitwear looks very good on your lovely puppies.


Thanks Marzi. They are very similar in size, Alfie very slightly bigger but getting less and less noticeable. My mum is NOT a fan of the knitwear!!! :-0


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely pictures!! Nice to see the boys and how much they've grown. They are both adorable and so so cute! I love the knitwear too!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They are so adorable! That sofa picture. Just cuddly.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are both so cute so nice to see them in action


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

So cute together


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures Ali, a fab pair xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They are so lovely, I really love the photo of them in the crate. You are very lucky to have two such adorable poo's


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

arlo said:


> They are so lovely, I really love the photo of them in the crate. You are very lucky to have two such adorable poo's


Thanks Amanda, we really ARE lucky, they are such characters too! I couldn't believe how much they are filling the crate these days, when we first brought them home they looked lost in just HALF of it!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely photos. I bet they are bundles of fun.
They seem to grow before your eyes xxxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe... Lovely pictures of your boys.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Such cute boys!


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

They are absolutely gorgeous! I love this breed !


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

BillyPoo said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous! I love this breed !


I honestly can't imagine having any other breed now I've met cockapoos, they are soooooo special.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Double trouble and double fun! - they look very cute & naughty!! I bet they're great fun to watch? X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Really fab photos of 2 utterly scrumptious boys 

xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Double trouble and double fun! - they look very cute & naughty!! I bet they're great fun to watch? X


They are sooo much fun to watch, Noah (my son with autism) giggles like a mad thing when they are racing round, he finds it hilarious!! I tried to video them on my phone this morning....what a disaster, they are SO QUICK, I got 90% blurred grass, 5% my feet or sky, and 5% Alfie and Dexter!!!! Will try again another day.


----------

